# Unemployment in Dubai



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

So locals are blaming everyone else for the fact that the unemployment rate (amongst locals) is at an all time high?



> Abdullah Al Awadi, a consultant at the National Human Resources Development and Recruitment Authority (Tanmia), said the UAE was suffering an “unemployment crisis”, which will continue to rise unless action is taken.
> 
> He blamed the local unemployment rate on *an influx of expatriate labour *and the failure of plans to create more jobs for locals, reported Emirates Business.


----------



## VitaEsMorte (Apr 26, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> So locals are blaming everyone else for the fact that the unemployment rate (amongst locals) is at an all time high?


I don't know how much of these unemployed people actually look for a job. 

I also don't know how much of the employed ones do want to work


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Oooh....time to get ready to leave Dubai before we get kicked out! 
Think they've used us for all our worth, and now that we've got the city up and running, they believe that they can take it from here! Hmmm


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm trying to hire an office administrator at the moment, I can get degree qualified Arabs with over 10 years of experience for about 8,000/month.

The cheapest Emirati I've found is 12,000/month and that's for someone straight out of school with no experience and no real qualifications. Some Emiratis were looking for 25,000/month.

That'll be why they're unemployed then.


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Gavtek said:


> I'm trying to hire an office administrator at the moment, I can get degree qualified Arabs with over 10 years of experience for about 8,000/month.
> 
> The cheapest Emirati I've found is 12,000/month and that's for someone straight out of school with no experience and no real qualifications. Some Emiratis were looking for 25,000/month.
> 
> That'll be why they're unemployed then.


Check Emirati's not from Dubai, but from Fujeirah or Ras Al Khaimah. I had two local girls in my team at previous work place. One of them was useless, but the other one was excellent and flexible to work even till midnight. Her family lives in Fujeirah and she rents apartment in Dubai. Her salary 2 years ago was 8000 AED.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

How many of 'us' get paid under 10,000???? I would think emiratis should expect to get paid more then expats. It is their country.


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> How many of 'us' get paid under 10,000???? I would think emiratis should expect to get paid more then expats. It is their country.


That depends on the job surely?

The majority of 'us' are paid what we are because of specific skills or experience we have.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

By law Emiratis must get at least 25% more than expats doing the same role.


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> By law Emiratis must get at least 25% more than expats doing the same role.


Yeah and for 50% of the effort and 25% of the ability in a lot of cases.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

sdh080 said:


> Yeah and for 50% of the effort and 25% of the ability in a lot of cases.


You're being too kind!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

So not nice. I dont know too many emiratis but the few I do know have thus far all been educated in uk, germany and the usa. They get paid a bit more then that... I surely wouldnt accept a 10,000 dir salary trying to live here in Dubai and have a family.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

sdh080 said:


> Yeah and for 50% of the effort and 25% of the ability in a lot of cases.


And pay min utility costs.


----------



## VitaEsMorte (Apr 26, 2010)

sdh080 said:


> Yeah and for 50% of the effort and 25% of the ability in a lot of cases.


:clap2::clap2::first:


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I am seeing we do not have alot of respect for the locals  If this is the attitude, then I guess I can see why they would like to see alot of us gone.


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> I am seeing we do not have alot of respect for the locals  If this is the attitude, then I guess I can see why they would like to see alot of us gone.


I think you're getting the wrong end of the stick, it's not a respect thing, it's merely a comment of their balance of "ability and expectation" as I like to call it.

We had one guy when I was in a previous role and company, 27, degree in Finance from the UK, reasonably clever guy but he had very little work experience. 

He made 2 comments over the period of a year that stick in my mind.

"I want to be CFO of a region within a year"

"I'm thinking of doing my MBA soon, what do you think?"

The answers should have been.

"I'd suggest you build up your experience in the different areas of Finance for a few years before worrying about that"

"Forget the qualification, get some solid work experience first"

The actual answers probably were yes he is CFO and yes he is doing his MBA purely because of who he was rather than his ability. That's wrong no matter where you are in the world.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> I am seeing we do not have alot of respect for the locals  If this is the attitude, then I guess I can see why they would like to see alot of us gone.


Not at all jinxy, I have some very good Emiratee freinds that I love as mates, I just know what they get away with because they always tell me.


----------



## VitaEsMorte (Apr 26, 2010)

Respect for deportation and ungratefulness? No way! I believe they also know who they are and what they have. Some of my local friends also tell about the same situation.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Alot of things I dislike about this place but the people here have to put up with ALOT from the expat chip on their shoulders.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> I am seeing we do not have alot of respect for the locals  If this is the attitude, then I guess I can see why they would like to see alot of us gone.


Respect is earned, it's not a given. While there is good an bad in all, the severity and extremes of the worst of them eg the entire Sheikh Essa debacle will unfortunately prevent any universal respect.


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Alot of things I dislike about this place but the people here have to put up with ALOT from the expat chip on their shoulders.


What chip is that?

I'm here to do a job, earn money and enjoy my time here as are most of the people I know.

Pointing out a few frustrations and observations is hardly having a chip on your shoulder.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If you do not see a chip, then there is no reason discussing that any further. Shall just have to agree to see things a little differently then. Good day.


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> If you do not see a chip, then there is no reason discussing that any further. Shall just have to agree to see things a little differently then. Good day.


Not within the people I know or work with I don't.

Maybe you'd care to enlighten me on some of your experiences here?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

sdh080 said:


> What chip is that?
> 
> I'm here to do a job, earn money and enjoy my time here as are most of the people I know.
> 
> Pointing out a few frustrations and observations is hardly having a chip on your shoulder.


I think it's the Emirati's that Jynx was referring to.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Nope Andy, he got what I was saying.


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm confused.

:confused2:


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

sdh080 said:


> I'm confused.
> 
> :confused2:


I'm Andy...


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> I'm Andy...


I'm gorgeous.


----------

